# Mazuri tortoise food, not available in the UK?



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 1, 2011)

I've read a lot and it seems quite a few people give Mazuri Tortoise food.
So i decided to get a bit for Squirtle. 

However they don't ship internationally and I cannot find it anywhere in the UK.

Is there a UK alternative or somewhere that ships to the UK?

I've already got a wide varied diet planned for her, including my auntie and Nana growing many many grasses and plants from a big list I found online.  

but from what i've read it doesn't do them any harm to have some Mazuri now and again. Especially as Squirt has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## hoopalou (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello  I'm in Ireland and also found that I couldn't find Mazuri for sale either. So I did a little research online and discovered that there was a court case and the producers of Mazuri in Europe lost the rights to call it Mazuri. So they changed the name to Nutrazu.
The nearest stockist of Nutrazu is Denmark, and I contacted them recently about buying some. They were very helpful and nice and I bought a 25lb bag from them (they sell to zoos so this is the smallest bag.) and including shipping it cost me 116 euro. 

They didn't have it in stock immediately though, so I am expecting it to be delivered around the middle of September. If you like I could sell you a smaller quantity when mine arrives?

Or.... if you want to buy your own you can find the contact details on www.nutrazu.com



Louise


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Louise.

Thank you, 
You'd have thought that they would ship to the UK or have suppliers in the UK. 

How much would it be to buy a small bag from you? 
I don't think I'll need a 25lb bag for one small leopard tortoise !


----------



## hoopalou (Sep 1, 2011)

When it arrives Stephi I will parcel you up a sample to try on your Leopard and if he likes it we can arrange a larger amount (1lb/2lb etc. ) and work out the price then.... does that sound okay?
I'll be in touch with you when it gets here (if it ever gets here.... I've been waiting 4 weeks already.......sigh)

L.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 1, 2011)

That sounds fantastic 

Thank you. 
Do you want postage cost for sending the sample? 
I can easily paypal it to you if you want.

Let me know


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 1, 2011)

I cant' find it either i give up!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Sep 1, 2011)

I looked for it too  Tinkerbell is fine on the diet she has now, but what I'm worried about is that when the winter comes there will be less weeds available, and none at all if there is snow like last year. So I'd like to start getting her to eat some form of tortoise food. Has anyone tried any of the brands that are available in the UK?


----------



## hoopalou (Sep 1, 2011)

I could sell some nutrazu to anyone that wants it from the UK or Ireland (there is a 25lb bag on the way and most of my tortoises will be hibernating). The nutritional information is on www.nutrazu.com When it arrives I will advertise it here


----------

